# Any opinions on IPO Freshii (FRII)?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any opinions on IPO Freshii (FRII)? They are very popular and I see it becoming even more popular bc everyone is trying to get healthier – they are supposed to double their restaurnant count over next few years..


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I usually avoid IPOs except as a short term speculation. Sadly it is too late to participate so any short term advantage is gone. PE of 100? I guess you would have to believe their growth story. My problem is that all the growth has already been priced in...


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Over priced salads....


No assets.


----------



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Now that there is a more reasonable valuation on this stock (has dropped 50% from day 1 IPO pricing) and is now trading at around 5-6 time price / sales which is comparable with say Tim Hortons and price /book is also around 3 times book is anyone else buying this stock? I bought around 250 shares today, based on the data above that I've been tracking but was wondering if anyone on the forum was now buying? Or reasons that I should maybe consider not adding to my position?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

They just announced that they needed to cut their expansion plans, seems demand isn't quite as high as expected. May be another fad like great Canadian bagel.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

They also said that one reason for their reduced growth was that their franchisees who opted to open multiple outlets are "taking longer to find another location then expected".

Now why would that be? These are the people closest to the customer traffic and the actual profit and loss books. It doesn't take that long to find a new location if the one you currently have is lined up out the door. Subway never had this problem.

Sell it and then short it would be a better strategy, in my opinion. Since I don't care much for speculations, I will just watch from the sidelines.


----------

